# A New Phone Scam?



## officerripley (Nov 25, 2021)

Huzz saw he had a missed call on his cell phone, a number from a town about 3 hours away. (The caller didn't leave a voice mail message.) His curiosity got the better of him and he called the number. A woman answered and asked for him by name; he said "yeah, it's me." She said she had gotten a scam call from Amazon telling her to call Huzz's phone number and gave her his first name. He said he didn't know anything about it, so she wished him "Happy Thanksgiving" and hung up.

Anybody else had this happen; it's a first for us.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2021)

No never happened to me.. sounds very odd!!


----------



## feywon (Nov 25, 2021)

Very odd. Obviously not actually Amazon, scammers claim to be from big name companies because odds good that the individual has had some dealings with them sometime.

But  whoever initiated this, and could be the woman herself, what could they possibly gain from it???  Did she actually say she got scam call? If she knew it was scam, why follow instructions??? Something very fishy, unless she was younger than sounded and just abored teen trying to pull a pointless prank/ nuisance call.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 25, 2021)

feywon said:


> Very odd. Obviously not actually Amazon, scammers claim to be from big name companies because odds good that the individual has had some dealings with them sometime.
> 
> But  whoever initiated this, and could be the woman herself, what could they possibly gain from it???  Did she actually say she got scam call? If she knew it was scam, why follow instructions??? Something very fishy, unless she was younger than sounded and just abored teen trying to pull a pointless prank/ nuisance call.


Huzz put his phone on speaker and she sounded middle-aged or older to me but you never know. I've checked my Amazon account and all my financial accounts and everything looks fine but who knows what was being tried; it's always somethin'.


----------



## Jules (Nov 25, 2021)

When there doesn’t seem to be a point to the scam, I wonder if they just want to stress people.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 25, 2021)

Jules said:


> When there doesn’t seem to be a point to the scam, I wonder if they just want to stress people.


Yep, seems like it could be to me too.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2021)

I wonder if that number he called was anything closely similar to your own number, or not.
If so, then seems a slight chance that the woman's story was true, but I would be leary, and myself, wouldn't have called back the number at all.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 25, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I wonder if that number he called was anything closely similar to your own number, or not.
> If so, then seems a slight chance that the woman's story was true, but I would be leary, and myself, wouldn't have called back the number at all.


Well, the number he called was really different than ours. And I agree with you, he shouldn'tve called the number at all, but did so on the spur of the moment, without checking with me first! The nerve!


----------

